# Bad financial situation-HOMELESS???



## Patnono (Feb 4, 2018)

I retired a little over a year ago, I wasn't ready financially, but had no choice because I became chronically ill (Severe anxiety/depression).  I was missing a lot of work, if I didn't retire I was going to be terminated because of my attendance. My psychiatrist wouldn't give me anymore disability time off. So I didn't know what else to do?  I did get a pension which I rolled over to an IRA. 

Well living in California is very expensive.  I had to file bankruptcy, I was looking into senior housing, was given some miss information by a friend who said they don't check credit?  Well they do. And there are waiting list, so who knows how long i'd have to wait?  I have no where to go...money is going fast. I can't keep living here. Don't want to get evicted...worse than Bankruptcy.  So trying to get out now trying to find a room to rent. Everyone who's a senior know getting a job at our age is TOUGH.  I'm SCARED to DEATH!!!


----------



## mathjak107 (Feb 5, 2018)

we feel bad for you but i don't think there is a whole lot of advice anyone can really give you unless they are familiar with services in your area . there is a whole lot of what you should have done  everyone can throw out monday morning quarterbacking but i doubt there is much that can be said after the fact . i really have nothing to add except to research any social services you can get at this point  or start a go fund me page .

we just raised money here for a local homeless couple to get them shelter for the winter through a go fund me page established by a facebook forum that is a local area group . . to be honest many of the contributions were to get them out of the park and area which is a very high end area . but the good news is they  raised enough money for them  to get in a warm place .


----------



## Roadwarrior (Feb 5, 2018)

I don't have the answers & this may not appeal to you, my situation is different,but what I can tell you is there is many, many seniors with your problems here in SW AZ (Quartzsite area).  I've talked to a few who are living on very little (SS & SSI).  I can also only attest for the winter months, (Oct - Apr) the temps are mild high 30's to 80's,the nights can get cold.  The summer months are hotter by far into the 120'- 130's.  The rents are livable, full hook ups range monthly from $150 to ? (for high end parks).  Water, sewer, wifi & cable included can run you less than $200.  


I came for the sun &escape the depressive overcast & rain of the PacNW.  Many freesocial events for seniors, My daughter is purchasing a full timesetup, an older 5th wheel, sheds, patio for $3,500, her rentcurrently will be 1st 6 months ($1,100/6=$183+) then after that($900/6=$150) monthly or $1,800 annually.  Power utilities have beenless than $50 monthly, there is some health care here & 35 milesnorth, or further south in Yuma or over the border in Mexico.


Blythe CA (40 miles west) is looking into the MJ trade & manufacturing now it's legal there, the town is dying so they need the help, no major industry is interested, they have to generate an industry that can bring back the people & help with the economy, can't say I totally agree but I'm not at all involved one way or the other.  There are minimum wage jobs that go wanting here since everything is on a seasonal level.

You can see more information here https://shiblom.blogspot.com/2018/02/current-status.html

The spacing lacks control must be my Linux system or crappy wifi.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 5, 2018)

Patnono said:


> I was looking into senior housing, was given some miss information by a friend who said they don't check credit?  Well they do. And there are waiting list, so who knows how long i'd have to wait?  I have no where to go...money is going fast. I can't keep living here.



Not that uncommon of a situation
On the way to the big city, we see RV parks full…in winter.
They have rapidly become residences in place of overnight vacation hook ups
Nobody’s arguing
If I were the park owner, I’d be giddy
It’s not a win win but it’s better than the street
Used. acceptable RVs don't have to be all that expensive

You may have to move to another state, though


----------



## KingsX (Feb 6, 2018)

.

Have you checked into renting a room in an individual's home in a less expensive part of the state ??


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 6, 2018)

KingsX said:


> .
> 
> Have you checked into renting a room in an individual's home in a less expensive part of the state ??


 
Or renting a room in an upscale area in exchange for doing chores and house-sitting or pet-sitting.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 9, 2018)

I wonder if taking some of your money, traveling to an area where the rents are much lower and there's more availability would help.  Maybe something like Roadwarrior posted about but renting. I know what you mean about waiting lists for senior apartments. Some of the nicer ones around this area have 3 year waiting lists. Even the public senior housing has a waiting list. 

Have you tried the YMCA or shelters for men? As long as you can keep your WiFi connected, you can at least continue to research prospective areas and what they offer in the way of social programs. Perhaps there's an organization that feeds people in need. That would save you some money.

 If you are a senior, there may be senior day programs that serve lunch, have activities and who knows you may connect with someone there who can steer you in the direction of getting the kind of help you need.  I feel very bad for you...reading of your situation. I know you must be very afraid of what's to come and having an illness certainly doesn't help the situation.  Wishing the best for you...that you will find a place and get the help you need quickly.


----------



## Patnono (Feb 9, 2018)

Thanks for your reply, you hit the nail on the head, I'm terrified of the future where I'm going to end up. I have a large family, unfortunately cannot count them. Family First is a phase used loosely. We were raised to be independent of each other by a mom who was overwhelmed with 9 kids, and a mentally ill father. I understand she did what she could. Us kids took care of ouselfves to survive. It was a tough life, but I believe it made us stronger, but devided. So anyway thanks for your support


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2018)

Patnono said:


> Thanks for your reply, you hit the nail on the head, I'm terrified of the future where I'm going to end up. I have a large family, unfortunately cannot count them. Family First is a phase used loosely. We were raised to be independent of each other by a mom who was overwhelmed with 9 kids, and a mentally ill father. I understand she did what she could. Us kids took care of ouselfves to survive. It was a tough life, but I believe it made us stronger, but devided. So anyway thanks for your support



Please keep in touch here Patnono.... I can totally relate to your family situation..but I'm fortunately not in your position with regard homelessness. I'm sorry you have no-one to turn to , and I don't even know you but I'll be worried about you, so do your best to follow the advice of some of the folks on here if you can, and keep us updated. I wish you lots of luck finding a new home..


----------



## Patnono (Feb 9, 2018)

Thanks for your concern and that you understand where I'm coming from.  I'm not homeless, hope that doesn't happen?  I have friends who are aware of my situation, but remain silent. Thought someone might know someone?  Maybe they don't want to get involved?  I will continue going on this site. Who knows someone may know something that may turn into something?  How sweet of you to worry, I'll figure something out? Take care


----------



## HipGnosis (Feb 9, 2018)

For anyone here to really help you, they would need information that you shouldn't put on the internet.

Call 211 or visit 211.org for information and help on local ‎Housing + Utilities · ‎Food · ‎Crisis · ‎Health services.

One possible source is: Silvernest.com  It is a house/room share service for baby boomers & empty nesters.   Do you have a room you could rent?  Or you can use it to find a room to rent.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 9, 2018)

We have a huge homeless problem here. But at the same time we have people building "monster homes" to deal with the high expensive rental rates here. It's been mainly two story basically Illegal "boarding rooms' in residential zones--monster houses three stories.  The main problem is the parking problem and of course, sewer and so forth that is not upgraded enough to accommodate so many more people. The problem is everywhere. What is needed is more legal housing for people at affordable rates. But that doesn't make money for the rich developers, does it?


----------



## HipGnosis (Feb 10, 2018)

This link; https://www.payingforseniorcare.com/longtermcare/find_aging_agencies_adrc_aaa.html   will find your local Area Agency on Aging.

The National Association of Area Agencies on Aging - https://www.n4a.org/ - has all sorts of information and resources.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Feb 10, 2018)

Olivia said:


> We have a huge homeless problem here. But at the same time we have people building "monster homes" to deal with the high expensive rental rates here...... The problem is everywhere. What is needed is more legal housing for people at affordable rates. But that doesn't make money for the rich developers, does it?



"Development" is a key issue. I have a friend who is an estimator for all the ground work needed to put in a building or a subdivision. There is an immense cost (the estimates he does ares usually in the millions) to have heavy equipment out there to doze/scrape/grade, then install cable/electric/gas/phone/water/sewer, dig and grade streets, install curbs, etc. The real cost of new housing is in the infrastructure rather than the house itself. That's why there is little 'affordable' housing. It's not greedy developers -- it's a loss for them not to put in an expensive house and house would have to be subsidized.


----------



## Patnono (Feb 10, 2018)

HipGnosis said:


> For anyone here to really help you, they would need information that you shouldn't put on the internet.
> 
> Call 211 or visit 211.org for information and help on local ‎Housing + Utilities · ‎Food · ‎Crisis · ‎Health services.
> 
> One possible source is: Silvernest.com  It is a house/room share service for baby boomers & empty nesters.   Do you have a room you could rent?  Or you can use it to find a room to rent.


Thanks for your reply, I've been on that site, my god the prices their asking is Outragous!!! Seems like their wanting you to pay their mortgage ???  Their ask like $1700-$2000 a month !!!  I might as well get my own apparent for less than what their asking!!!


----------



## Patnono (Feb 10, 2018)

HipGnosis said:


> This link; https://www.payingforseniorcare.com/longtermcare/find_aging_agencies_adrc_aaa.html   will find your local Area Agency on Aging.
> 
> The National Association of Area Agencies on Aging - https://www.n4a.org/ - has all sorts of information and resources.


Thank you for the information.  I'll use this to see what I can find?  Take care


----------



## jaylon (Feb 10, 2018)

How old are you?


----------



## HipGnosis (Feb 12, 2018)

Patnono said:


> Thanks for your reply, I've been on that site, my god the prices their asking is Outragous!!! Seems like their wanting you to pay their mortgage ???  Their ask like $1700-$2000 a month !!!  I might as well get my own apparent for less than what their asking!!!



Or evict your children and use the site to get a paying roommate or two...


----------

